# sex during 2ww???



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi, sorry for blunt subject but would like some clarification 

After et the nurse said it is fine to go ahead and 'do it' during the 2ww, but I have read in Zita West that she advises you not to. Does anyone have any comments? I must add that I haven't felt like it so it may not be a possibility anyway  

Thank you xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, we did 'it' on the 2ww and it didn't do our result any harm    Some say the extra blood flow to 'down there' helps, others say don't do it.   

Go with your gut feeling   and good luck   

Lully x


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

I say go for it! Just be glad you feel like it because we're so emotionally drained we just about manage a good night kiss


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!!

xx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

I am at IM at moment and they advised not to have sex during 2ww.

Not sure whats rights to be honest i just followed clinic instructions but everyone seems to be getting different responses .

good luck

jenny


----------



## Anjie (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi - I am also in mid 2ww OTD friday and my clinic said it was ok just might not be very nice if you are talking your progestorone vaginaly. I am putting them 'elsewhere' and we have been intimate a few times. Just trying to be gentle about the whole thing. 
    to all of you
xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

It is confusing with all this conflicting advice  

I developed mild ohss last Monday so we have done nothing which even comes close this past week   

xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've had blast transfer today and we were told not to have sex during the 2ww (told this on previous occassionns too) As far as I am aware its just in case they have missed any follicles and you fall pregnant with mulitiples....i think thats the reason anyway. Good on you if you're up for rudies on your 2ww, I'd wrap it though


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm currently on my 2ww and my current clinic said no sex, baths etc for the 1st 5 days. Other clinics have said 2 weeks.

I guess it depends on what you want to do, but I think the general consensus from all the clinics I have been too it that the 1st 5 days are most important. So I guess 5 days is not too long to go without  

Personally I would wait the 2 weeks and see what the result is and take it from there. Whats 2 weeks out of your life, but ultimately the decision is yours to make.

Have fun whatever you decide or if you have gone ahead, I hope it was fun  

Cozy


----------



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

My clinic told me no intercourse in the 2ww.x
To be honest i wouldnt want too!!


----------



## Tacha (Jun 12, 2009)

My clinic told me not to as well.  The reason being that if you orgasm then your uterus has contractions similar to when you're in labour.  Im not sure on the details of what the issue is, whether after you orgasm all the blood goes away, or whether it's just the movement down there.  I guess since I was also told no jogging movement then anything that jars you would also be a no-no.  My clinic is ultra conservative but I listen to them because when I;m spending so much money I just don't want to take chances.


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

My clinic said no sex for the 1st 7 days but personally I don't feel like doing it anyway so he'll just to wait!!


----------



## ginger rogers (Feb 5, 2009)

I could not think of anything worse!!!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
snap      

kirstx


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

HI

Am now so worried, day5 post ET and got a bit hot and bothered with DH , no actual SI penetration, but had an Orgasm  (sorry if too much info), and then had period type cramp lasting for about 5 min after. have since been ok and  knicker checking but all appears ok. am worried like mad now i may have detached any emby .
Just typical- normally these days never quite  get the big O! then when it happens- its in my 2ww!  

pinkpear


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Pinkpear...............there's a thread about having the big 'O' in the 2ww. I think its either on peer support or the voting room. It seems that lots of the girls who did have one actually went on to get BFP's so I shouldnt worry too much!!

Bibi xx


----------

